# What happened to Snowboard.com?



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

JasonG said:


> I have for years jumped around looking at that site. For a while now it seems to be down. Bit of a buzz on the web about it, but no one really has a clear answer.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?
> What were they doing right or wrong?
> ...


Not really a "they" doing something wrong. The owner had/has a massive coke addiction.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

That site has been down for years. Since 07 to 08 I believe. The owner Rick, had money management problems. Not sure on the coke addiction, too much partying or what. Greed seems to be the main demise. From what I understand he was offered six figures for the site at one point, and held out. Then the economy crapped out and he wanted to sell from what I heard. Of course he couldn't get 10k for it. So now he's just sitting on the domain, waiting for the right offer or something. I am not sure.


----------



## JasonG (Sep 12, 2012)

killclimbz said:


> That site has been down for years. Since 07 to 08 I believe. The owner Rick, had money management problems. Not sure on the coke addiction, too much partying or what. Greed seems to be the main demise. From what I understand he was offered six figures for the site at one point, and held out. Then the economy crapped out and he wanted to sell from what I heard. Of course he couldn't get 10k for it. So now he's just sitting on the domain, waiting for the right offer or something. I am not sure.


Sounds like a similar story. I tried buying the domain through a brokerage and it was rejected by someone ( him I am assuming) with no counter offer.

Very strange situation that he wouldnt even have an affiliate link on it to make some kind of money.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

There's also snowboarding.com, which has about 1 post a month.


----------



## JasonG (Sep 12, 2012)

Donutz said:


> There's also snowboarding.com, which has about 1 post a month.


Yea, snowboarding.com's forum is dead. Odd since the site seems to be busy. But it is really just one big freaking ad to sell stuff, isnt it?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

JasonG said:


> Yea, snowboarding.com's forum is dead. Odd since the site seems to be busy. But it is really just one big freaking ad to sell stuff, isnt it?


I remember reading somewhere that they removed or limited the discussion forums and that pretty much killed it. I can believe that -- it's the forums that make this place so lively.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh look more spam from a failed social networking site. Facebook has destroyed the need for anything else.


----------

